# Puppy food?



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Our new puppy (a 5 month, 3lb Papillon) will be arriving on Thursday, and I am wondering what puppy food to feed her. She is currently on Science Diet Puppy- which I am not a fan of. 

I feed Wilson Natural Balance, on their website it says the regular formulas are ok to feed to a puppy. Has anyone fed Natural Balance to a puppy? 

Here are the ingredients and the analysis, what do y'all think?


INGREDIENT LISTING 
Sweet Potatoes, Salmon, Salmon Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Canola Oil (preserved With Mixed Tocopherols And Citric Acid), Sweet Potato Fiber, Dl-methionine, L-lysine, Sodium Chloride, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed Oil, Rosemary Extract, Natural Flavor, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin K1 Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS 
Crude Protein 21.0% minimum 
Crude Fat 10.0% minimum 
Crude Fiber 3.0% maximum 
Moisture 10.0% maximum 
Calcium 1.0% minimum 
Phosphorus 0.9% minimum 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids 0.5% minimum 
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) 0.01% minimum 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids 3.0% minimum 


Weight of Puppy (lbs) Serving Size 
10 or Less 1 to 2 cups 
10 - 20 2 to 3 cups 
20 - 30 3 to 4 cups 
30 - 40 4 to 5 cups 
40 - 60 5 to 7 cups 
60 - 80 7 to 8 2/3 cups 
80 - 100 8 2/3 to 10 cups 
Note: These feeding guidelines are suggested only, feeding amounts may vary by breed, activity level, temperament and climate. 
Puppies can begin nibbling on moistened Natural Balance® Sweet Potato and Fish Dry Dog Food before they are weaned. From six weeks to six months, feed three times a day. You may want to add a small amount of Natural Balance® Fish and Sweet Potato Canned Dog Food for ease of feeding. The amount of canned dog food can be gradually decreased as the puppy matures. After six months, it is recommended to feed twice daily. 


I will be taking our new girl to the vet on Friday, and will ask the vet what she thinks, but I would love to hear your opinions!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

looks fantastic- that what i feed lola- shes a year old. just make sure you feed about twice as much food as an adult as growing puppies need more food (they run around a ton more and are of course growing). i love nb b/c they have so many different formulas....maybe mix in some wet food so it is easier for a puppy to eat


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I agree with Hilary, Natural Balance is should be fine. Dry food is best and you could try softening it a bit with a little water if needed.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> just make sure you feed about twice as much food as an adult as growing puppies need more food (they run around a ton more and are of course growing).[/B]


Its amazing how much food such tiny little babies need. Its shocking to think that a 3 lb dog could eat 2 cups a day! I think this little girl has stored all her calories in her huge ears!









It will make is easier if she is eating the same food as Wilson, thanks Hillary and Carla for putting my worries to rest.


----------

